# Blue green Rooster?



## thedockdoc (Oct 26, 2011)

I was out yesterday and got a couple birds one looked like every other rooster I've every seen (brownish red) the other had very pretty aqua blue neck feathers and green back feathers and was very dark almost black except the blue green otherwise a pheasant. Is there different breeds of phesants? I'm in northern mn and was on a public wetland.


----------



## wybirdhunter (Nov 18, 2011)

I am guessing what you have is a Melanistic or Mutant Melanistic pheasant. They are often used
by preserves. Google the above words and you can see a picture of them. Nice birds and are
often bigger than a normal rooster...


----------

